# American Warrior Bowhunter Group win an Arctic Cat!!!



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

It's official, the Grand Prize for the American Warrior Bowhunter Group tournament held in Dubois, Wyoming will feature a 2010 700cc Arctic Cat 4 wheeler as the Grand Prize!!! August 14-15 2010. Great way to prepare for the upcoming hunting seasons!

BOWHUNTER STYLE TOURNAMENT! FIXED PINS AND 12" MAX LENGTH STABILIZER ONLY, TO BE ELIGIBLE FOR PRIZES.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

The 4-wheeler will be custom wrapped!


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

See the website for more details.

www.awbowhuntergroup.com


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

An hour from the Grand Tetons and Yellowstone!!!


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

How was the first shoot? will look into trying to make this one. how many targets, distance ect.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

First shoot was great! I believe he is trying to set up 50 targets for this shoot. Distance was not to bad most targets 40 and under. Mack is a great guy and I don't think you will be disappointed if you attend!


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh man the whole fixed pin thing is killing me! I hunt with my Boss Hogg and dont even own any fixed pins. I might have to just get a set and make the 9+hr drive!


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

If you had a three or five pin head attached to your Boss Hogg and did not move it in the field I believe that would work.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

TTT feel free to PM with any questions.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Getting closer!!!


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Rules of the tournament should be posted in a day or two on the website.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Tournament rules and classes are posted on the website.


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

4 more days!


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------

